# Charles Bronson, Solitary Fitness.



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

The more I read about charles bronson,The more I like him read a few of his books and stumbled across solitary fitness -obviously this isnt any good for body builders or for creating huge mass, but was wondering if anyone on here has read it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Think about it....what else can the bloke do besides exercise to pass time??

In all honesty he could probably train 2-3hrs a day since the rest of the time he'll be sat there wondering wtf to do except wait and see if he'll ever get out.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

He was great in death wish


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Even better in "The Dirty Dozen"


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i know the bronson you mean- ive read it,his artwork pretty good too i think.

i reckon he should be out by now the guy hasnt murdered anyone or been a nonce etc.

great attitude hes got most folk would have topped themselves,


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

paulo said:


> i know the bronson you mean- ive read it,his artwork pretty good too i think.
> 
> i reckon he should be out by now the guy hasnt murdered anyone or been a nonce etc.
> 
> great attitude hes got most folk would have topped themselves,


His art and poetry is very clever, He is a victim of the system imo.He also smashe's nonce's in good bloke !!! They will never let him out and its a shame, all these little fu.cking chavs and asylum seekers go on about human right's, what about bronsons


----------

